# Making a bit of power.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn weak GM front ends.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The anouncer even said the front tires were off the ground... I was too far back to see... That's amazing!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1301711 said:


> The anouncer even said the front tires were off the ground... I was too far back to see... That's amazing!


I wouldn't have believed it with out the pic. My front end is way to light, that should never happen. I love the pic though.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

F'n sweet! Great photo for your office.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

you need to send that one to GM. Great picture.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome Picture Dave.

What's your truck weigh and what is the class limit for you truck, 8,000lb?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark13;1301731 said:


> Awesome Picture Dave.
> 
> What's your truck weigh and what is the class limit for you truck, 8,000lb?


The truck weighs 8000 lbs and it's an 8000 lb class.

Thanks for comments guys here's a vid of the pull from last night.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;1301737 said:


> The truck weighs 8000 lbs and it's an 8000 lb class.
> 
> Thanks for comments guys here's a vid of the pull from last night.


Good hook you had going there. With Mark and Tony helping you out you should have a very strong truck that means business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Those tires look familiar.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

JD Dave;1301737 said:


> Thanks for comments guys here's a vid of the pull from last night.


Wow! That's pretty impressive! Thumbs Up


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice and sweet setup


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You had that on a dyno? Using EFI or what tuning? Looks good.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JDiepstra;1301775 said:


> You had that on a dyno? Using EFI or what tuning? Looks good.


It dyno'd 999hp and 1580 ft/lbs We couldn't load the turbo's enough in 4th gear and the LMM's have a fuel limiting problem that restricts them to 3200 rpm in 5th. Even with EFI live no one seems to be able to work around these problems. It doesn't matter for pulling as I only need to go into 4th. I made the 999 horse in 5th with 52 psi of boost. Going down the track I'm revving 4500 and a little over 70 psi so I'm guessing it's well over a 1000.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe you should put a plow on the front to keep the tires on the ground.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

To bad you cant get weights on. our front end likes to come up if we cant run weights too. Some places wont alloow weights over the front. So we just avoid it. But out truck only weights 6k. We run a 7200 big block class and can run 7500 in the diesel. so we put a pretty good stack over the front! two firsts and a second today! Your truck is crazy tho!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats crazy sh!t right there!! 

Do you guys lay side bets or make any $$$ from your efforts and investment or is this all just for ego stroking? LOL.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1301948 said:


> Thats crazy sh!t right there!!
> 
> Do you guys lay side bets or make any $$$ from your efforts and investment or is this all just for ego stroking? LOL.


The money you win is like 1 cent on the dollar so it must be an ego thing. I'm really underpowered for the guys I compete against but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1301952 said:


> The money you win is like 1 cent on the dollar so it must be an ego thing. I'm really underpowered for the guys I compete against but it's a lot of fun.


You know I was just fn with you on the ego thing right?

Aside from the cash, it takes alot of knowledge and skill to build something like that...we all need to get lost in something to occupy our time away from work. Good stuff.

Now slap an ebling on the thing and make some winter videos.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1301957 said:


> You know I was just fn with you on the ego thing right?
> 
> Aside from the cash, it takes alot of knowledge and skill to build something like that...we all need to get lost in something to occupy our time away from work. Good stuff.
> 
> Now slap an ebling on the thing and make some winter videos.


You don't actually think I take you seriously.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy sh!tballs. I haven't kept up with your truck basically since you did the first couple little things to it. Hot Dawg that thing is badass............


----------



## FarmerSid (Oct 10, 2008)

Dave, what do you think of that sled team? I've hooked to both their sleds.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

FarmerSid;1310914 said:


> Dave, what do you think of that sled team? I've hooked to both their sleds.


They seem to know what their doing.


----------

